# FBAR filiing in US dollars?



## city (Jan 20, 2014)

Is the $10,000 threshold for FBAR filing in USA dollars? 

Meaning, am I meant to convert my county's currency into USA dollars for the purpose of determining if I met the threshold for filing?


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, anything you do with the US government must be expressed in US dollars. They don't understand any other currency.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Handy dandy exchange rate table you can use for FBAR or anything else: Yearly Average Currency Exchange Rates

They only require that you convert using some "standard" but it can be nearly anything. The IRS table has always struck me as the easiest one to use.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

